# Lara - My Best Friend, Special Angel



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 8, 2010)

Lara, our beautiful mini rex angel, had been battling numerous chest tumors and an absess for over a year. She passed away completely pain free and peaceful in our arms on Saturday 6th November. We loved her too much to let her suffer anymore.

While we knew the time would come and we were there for her as she went to sleep in our bedroom (her favourite place), talking to her, cradling her and stroking her head as she drifted away, nothing can describe the excruciating pain of loss. She was not justa "pet"bunny - she was a friend, companion, angel.

The house is empty and quiet, she filled up every room with her amazing energy and presence. We are at a loss as to how to begin life without her.

Putting out 2 salad bowls instead of 3is just heart breaking.

Lara was adopted after a fateful glance onto Craigslist 2.5 years ago. She was not kept in the best circumstances although her prior owners did their best, we knew Lara was a special princess and needed extra special attention and care. With her bossy rexy attitudecontrasting hersweet and loving side, her personality was explosive and wonderful. She came to fall in love with Harrell, who is heartbroken by the loss.

Lara loved life - she was involved in everything we did, she would follow us from room to room, sit alongside us. It was hard to know towards the end, she would not be around for ever.

It's just so painful but I know she is with me still.

I willput a link tosome photos of Lara in another post soon once I get a chance. I want to share her beauty and character to the world.

ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this :hug:

What a wonderful mom you were to her. She was so very lucky to have you...any bunny would be lucky ...

I know that you werevery closely attuned to her feelings and how difficult this must be for you 

:feelbetter:She is at peace now :hug:

it would be lovely to see her photos. 

Hugs

Maureen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 9, 2010)

We're so sorry to hear of Lara's passing. It's never easy having to say goodbye to a family member even whan you know it is coming. It's even harder to have to sit by while they suffer and shut down. Rest in peace little girl and binky free. You are loved and missed.


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 9, 2010)

:bunnyhug: i am so sorry to read of Lara's passing. I have rexes myself and know exactly what you mean by 'rexy attitude'. Sadly some bunnies are destined to hop on this earth for a brief time, enriching our lives as they do so. Lara was one such bun.

binky free Lara xx


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 9, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :bunnyhug: i am so sorry to read of Lara's passing. I have rexes myself and know exactly what you mean by 'rexy attitude'. Sadly some bunnies are destined to hop on this earth for a brief time, enriching our lives as they do so. Lara was one such bun.
> 
> binky free Lara xx



Yes, Lara was a mini-Rex. Rexes are extra special to me also....my sister in the U.K (I'm a Brit in Vancouver) also has two rexes so they are a passion for us!

One of our foster buns is a "full" rex...she is larger, about 8lbs, and reminds me a little of Lara which is comforting. She has more attitude than Lara - we get back leg flicks when we go over without food


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 9, 2010)

so sorry for your loss i can tell she will be greatly missed but you were blessed with the time you did have her.:hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 9, 2010)

I am so sorry that you have lost Lara. She truly is no longer suffering, and I hope that can give you some comfort. It is nice to hear that she passed away peacefully with you at her side. Your care-taking of her was so selfless and is a true inspiration to people with terminally ill bunnies. I'm glad she found her way to your home, where she got the princess treatment she deserved, and as long and happy a life as she could possibly have.

Binky free, Lara.


----------



## BunnieRosanna (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for everyones touching words. 

It's incredibly hard to adjust but I know timewill bea healer. I just CANNOT BELIEVE she is gone?? so upsetting to come to terms. I keep imagining her by my feet or eating hat or snuggling up to me. I am in tears at home constantly when I see her photo. I just want to smell her fur and skin again. She feels so realbut is not.

I know she is near us. Just a few hours after she passed my spouse and Iwitnessed flashes/sparkles of white, blue and yellow lights in the spot where she passed/her favourite resting spot. It was very comforting.

:rip:


----------



## myheart (Nov 9, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your veryspecial, very precious girl. It sounds like she really took a piece of your heart when she left, as most heart-bunnies do. The hole they leave is too big for words. There never seems to be enough air available to take a breath deep enough to take even a slight bit of the pain away. Heart-bunnies do that....

I do hope time will heal you enough to remember all of your wonderful times together, instead of the pain of your loss. 

Binky Free at The Bridge, Lara. :rainbow::hearts

myheart


----------



## cheryl (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm so very sorry forthe loss of your beautiful girl...she sounded like a very special bunny..and what a little beauty she was...


----------

